# Invasive Ductal Carcinoma



## umcanes4 (May 26, 2015)

I have dissected this diagnosis and I am starting to confuse myself on which code to use, the 233.0 or 174._

Pathology states:
Left Breast mass, retroareolar- invasive ductal carcinoma
Invasive ductal carcinoma, no special type
in-situ component- not identified
lymphovascular invasion- not identified

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BenCrocker (May 26, 2015)

http://www.icd9data.com/2014/Volume1/140-239/230-234/233/233.0.htm

Check out the Synonyms here.


----------



## Tonyj (May 26, 2015)

umcanes4 said:


> I have dissected this diagnosis and I am starting to confuse myself on which code to use, the 233.0 or 174._
> 
> Pathology states:
> Left Breast mass, retroareolar- invasive ductal carcinoma
> ...



I'd go with 174.9 due to the comment Left breast mass, retroareolar-invasive ductal carcinoma. DCIS is 233.0. What does the physician document unless you're coding for the lab?

Invasive vs DCIS.

One out of every five new breast cancer diagnoses each year is ductal carcinoma in situ (DCIS). This is an uncontrolled growth of cells within the breast ducts. The phrase "in situ" means "in its original place." This cancer is noninvasive and has not yet made it to breast tissue outside of the ducts.

Invasive ductal carcinoma. Like ductal carcinoma in situ, it begins in the milk ducts of the breast. But unlike DCIS, invasive ductal carcinoma is not contained. Instead, it grows through the duct walls and into the surrounding breast tissue. And it can metastasize. That means it can spread to other areas of your body.


----------

